# Bristol locking levers



## Davyboy (25 Apr 2010)

Some time ago I seem to remember someone was looking for some good quality Bristol levers for a lathe I believe. After much trawling on Google, I have found a company called WDS Ltd who do the whole range in nearly all materials including all steel. I couldn't find much under 'Bristol' locking levers, but it seems they are best known as 'Indexable handles' 
The all steel levers are very expensive, but some of you may find it's worth the extra, & they also do a full rage of plastic & zinc alloy etc. 
You might find it worth a look!


----------



## wizer (25 Apr 2010)

They are sometimes called Kip Handles or simply adjustable handles. I hate the things. Unless absolutely necessary, I remove them for standard knobs.


----------



## duncanh (26 Apr 2010)

RS Components calls them clamp handles or tension handles. They also have lots of variety


----------



## Davyboy (27 Apr 2010)

Thanks duncanh, I'll have a look at what they have.


----------

